# 750g of Rave Naked Espresso beans going cheap...



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 750g of Rave Naked Espresso beans from a 1Kg bag.

Roasting date 12/8/13

Nothing particularly wrong with them, just not to my taste.

Yours for a tenner including 1st class postage (that's around half price, better than half price if you buy in 250g bags).


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

OK Rolo, please PM me with payment details.


----------

